# The Globe and Mail or Toronto Star?



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Want to start getting a week end paper...used to the Star, but wanted some insight into the differences of the two papers...ideas?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

My vote's the Globe. Better business section, better arts and entertainment coverage. Highly subjective, of course, but there you go. Politically, I feel the Globe swings a little right, the star a little left. The Globe has snooty, upper-class pretensions and targets the wealthier readers whereas the Star is more suburban and middle-class. These are big generalities, so feel free to cry foul. Either paper has more breadth and intensive focus sections than the Sun.

Sometimes I think the Globe has been chasing too many superficial lifestyle-type stories and columns in recent years, but it's still my paper of choice. That said, I like to supplement my newspaper diet with online content - more timely, greater variety than depending on one source alone.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I would say the Star because of local coverage. That being said I got the weekend Post the other day and was very surprised at how good a read it was and it covered Toronto very well.

John


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

For weekend I'd go Star but damn killing all those trees.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Toronto Star is free every day in my part of the world, but there is little to read weekdays compared to The Globe & Mail. Saturdays I get the (free) Star and buy a Globe.

Their online content is growing, btw, but no where near approaches the newsprint version.

And there's always bugmenot.com and The New York Times...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The Globe and Mail by a mile. The Star has some good columnists, but lacks the depth of coverage of non-local issues. I guess it depends on your perspective and taste. The Star is great for covering Toronto/Ontario, but if you want a national or international perspective, the Globe is tough to beat. I don't read the Post, it's too one-sided.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

The Star leans "a little" left? I'd say the Globe is centrist, and that the Start is almost tipping over it's so far left. I mean, there's the Now that's further left, but really . . . 

I'm a firm social liberal (small "l" no party affiliation) and fiscal conservative (not Harper's "C"s), and am finding the Star a little diffcult to digest these days. Then again, I tend to skip the Globe's front page news and go straight to the sports, arts and culture sections.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

milhaus said:


> The Star leans "a little" left? I'd say the Globe is centrist, and that the Start is almost tipping over it's so far left. I mean, there's the Now that's further left, but really . . .
> 
> I'm a firm social liberal (small "l" no party affiliation) and fiscal conservative (not Harper's "C"s), and am finding the Star a little diffcult to digest these days. Then again, I tend to skip the Globe's front page news and go straight to the sports, arts and culture sections.


the Globe has a sports page?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Globe and Mail. The best paper in Canada, at least in my opinion.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

The Star because my Dad has a column in it 

Really, it's pretty subjective. I read the Star as a kid, so I know it's bias well. So I like to read it now, because I don't have to work as hard. That being said, other than a paper every now and then when I want the classifieds, I haven't bothered with a paper in years.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I used to love the Star, but then they ran that report on racial profiling and the Metro Police. I found that hard to digest, but I lived with it. The kicker, however, was a few weeks or months later when they ran a _front-page_ article accusing the Toronto Blue Jays of racial profiling and how the "most multi-cultural city in the world has the least multi-cultural baseball team" - I mean wtf is that!? Since then I've read most the Globe, I figure it's the next best "Toronto" paper (Sun doesn't count for crap)


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

milhaus said:


> The Star leans "a little" left? I'd say the Globe is centrist, and that the Start is almost tipping over it's so far left. I mean, there's the Now that's further left, but really . . .


Hey, like I said, it's my opinion, my generalization. I view the Star as lefty too, but more like a mushy lefty... it appeals to a big soft Ontario middle, which can be yanked rightward to the centre in a hurry when the moment strikes. It's also more of a family newspaper... a little something for everyone. The Globe can't compete with it on that level, which is why they're both viable; they appeal to different demographics.

Agreed that the Star excels in local coverage and GTA-specific news. But their international news is not so hot.

If I had only one choice, I know I'd have no problem picking the Globe.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I am inclined toward the Globe, too. 
Both papers are Ontario-centric but the Globe 
has much better national and international features, overall. 
Real good stuff most of the time.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Excellent books section, too - great reviews.

I never used to read the Report on Business - naively dismissing it as arid, boring stuff having nothing to do with me. Once I was in my 30s I realized that much of the behind the scenes stuff lay in those pages - what the titans of industry and finance are up to plays a role in national and international political events.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I THINK the key word is WEEKEND...that's the only area I'd give the nod to the Star over the Globe.


----------

